# Halter sizing help



## MyMiniGal (Jul 13, 2013)

I had been using a rope halter, with my mini, but since moving her, we are trying to work with her with just a regular flat nylon halter. So I went and bought one that has an adjustable nose, called an Average Miniature size. Well, it fits just right, with no room to grow, or if we want to move her fast, with a fly mask on, it won't go over it, and I worry that when she gets her winter coat, it won't fit. There are no more holes to put the buckle in, over the pole area...(hope I am saying that area right, where it goes up and over her ear area) So, we sized her to a regular foal one...too small, so then we tried a pony one, too big. So, I can't find what is called the Large Miniature, by Hamilton here, so was thinking of ordering it online. The problem with my mini is she has a petite nose, but her jaw is stout. Has anyone here, compared the Large Miniature halter to the Pony one? If so, was the large mini smaller than the pony? These are the Hamilton brand I am asking about. I have tried to find exact measurements of the their halters all over the internet, and I can't seem to find any to compare the different sizes to eachother. Thank you ahead of time, if anyone can help me with this.


----------



## Sandi J. (Jul 13, 2013)

I could have written your post...I've bought all the halters you're talking about this last week...I currently have a weanling/foal (Weaver) on my table to be returned...nothing fits my mini...

I saw a large miniature yesterday (not sure what brand though)...and it was too small...I have measurements of his current halter and will be sending it to several online companies so they can tell me which of their halters will fit...

My mini is actually 38" tall, so a big guy...

let me know what works for you and I'll do the same!!!

This is the one I'm thinking of ordering... http://www.minitack.com/jw100.htm

Sandi


----------



## chandab (Jul 13, 2013)

Here's an actual size chart for Hamilton products, although it doesn't give exact measurements: http://www.hamiltonproducts.com/sizes.htm

I usually order from one of the miniature horse place that advertising with LB.

Ozark is pretty good and they are usually quite helpful with sizing (I'm cheap, so haven't ordered halters from them, but have ordered other things that I needed mini-specific for): http://www.minitack.com/v1225.htm

I've ordered the economy halters from Starlake: http://www.starlakefarm.com/halternylon.html

I usually order from KayJay, and get their adjustable halters. I have mostly B-size minis, so most of mine wear XL mini halters, a few wear Large and my tiny stallion wears a medium.


----------



## Sandi J. (Jul 13, 2013)

found a site with measurements...wow...why haven't I seen this until now???

http://www.chimacumtack.com/miniaturehorsetack/miniaturehorsehalters.shtml

Sandi


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 13, 2013)

Over here in the UK nearly all our Shetland and Miniature headcollars are made with not just adjustable nosebands but also with a buckle adjuster under the jaw. This means that you can loosen the jawband right out to allow the halter to sit 'higher' on the head without being tight under the throat, which again puts the noseband in the correct position 'half' way up the face and not (as one often sees in pictures) hanging down arund the nostrils!

If you could search for a headcollar with this adjustable throat band I'm sure this would help with your mare's full jaw. Also do get one that is loose enough round her nose - close fitting/tight nosebands can lead to soreness on the cheeks from developing teeth in youngsters plus if you are intending to graze in hand your horse needs the space/looseness in the nosebad to be able to graze and chew properly.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Jul 13, 2013)

Glad I'm not the only one, having this problem. I have been having to take them all back too. The pony one was so big, I was afraid she would catch you hoof in it. She isn't a big mini...31.5, The halter, in the picture, is one my friend and I were trying out on her. You can't tell by it, too bad, in the picture, but it was too big. But since she isn't big, I thought the average mini would fit. I am thinking the large mini should fit, in that brand. I have emailed Ozark about their V125. May be they can help me with this. I am getting tired of taking ones back. LOL Yes, I will let you know what I end up getting. Thank you, everyone.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Jul 13, 2013)

Sandi, wow...ones with measurements. I will have to measure her halter and see if they have anything slightly bigger. I have it here with me, as I was taking it into a store today.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Jul 14, 2013)

The one I am using now...the one I have and not in my avatar, has an adjustable nose, and I have it on the loose side. The foal one was too tight around the nose. It just fit and that is too small to me. Plus the pole strap just wasn't long enough.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Jul 14, 2013)

Ok, to measure the pole, it is the whole thing...like strap that goes over, the part it buckles to, and the under the jaw too?


----------



## chandab (Jul 14, 2013)

Here's a picture with the parts labeled: http://www.dressyourhorse.com/page/chart%20shows%20horse%20halter%20parts

I've always considered the poll to be the basically just the crownpiece plus the little bit that it buckles into (hope that makes sense). I could be wrong.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Jul 14, 2013)

That is what I thought too, until I saw these measurements, on that site. Not sure they match up correctly, but may be I measured the wrong way.


----------



## REO (Jul 14, 2013)

I always order mine from KayJay Tack and I LOVE the way they fit!


----------



## chandab (Jul 14, 2013)

REO said:


> I always order mine from KayJay Tack and I LOVE the way they fit!


Most of mine have come from Kay Jay (and a few from Sugar Rock, before that), and I too really like the way they fit. I really like the adjustable ones.


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Jul 14, 2013)

I've always had good luck at chicks saddlery. Good prices, and I find anything "Tough1" fits my guy well. He's got kind of the same issue going on - chubby cheeks, tiny nose! He ranges from a mini Xl to a mini medium. Depends on the brand. Also, see if you can find a local tack shop. I found a gorgeous leather foal halter on sale at mine for show. Fits like a glove, and is just gorgeous! Its easier to eyeball in person than on the internet!


----------



## MyMiniGal (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm friends, with a tack store, near me, and she is going to see what she has in stock, on Monday. I was so out of it yesterday, that I thought it was Sunday and the place was closed. LOL So will check there before I order online. She says she does have the Hamilton Large Miniature, but wasn't sure on colors. I told her I am ok, with most colors, I mean, I'm not showing so, it really doesn't matter. Just want something that fits Halo.


----------



## amysue (Jul 14, 2013)

I have found the best luck with ordering the leather foal halters (meant to fit full sized horse foals) as they are adjustable at both the nose and crown and being leather, they can have multiple holes punched into them to ensure a proper fit. They can also be oiled to allow for comfortable knotting at the crown or be cut shorter without fraying and falling apart. I resort to this style for my hard to fit minis and Shetlands that do not fit well into the nylon halters. I also lake the safety of a leather halter should something catastrophic happen, they will break. I find that they last longer too and do not fade or become worn like the nylon ones do. Tractor supply only carries the Hamilton halters in my area and they do not carry Mini size, so I buy foal or weanling halters depending upon the size of the pony that I'm trying to fit. Every very horse is different, as you are experiencing now. I do love the colors that the nylon halters come in, and I find that the Jeffers mini nylon halters with the adjustable nose and snap throat latch fit well, they are a lesser quality nylon and are not as thick as the Hamiltons, but they are priced accordingly. If worst comes to worse, check with your store's return policy and wrap the halter with vet wrap to keep it clean during the try-on so if it is not a good fit, they will take it back with out a problem. Good luck.


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Jul 14, 2013)

Just got back from the barn and checked the tag - the brand that fits my guy like a glove is a Gatsby leather halter sized for a foal. It is BEAUTIFUL, soft, supple, and I got it on sale here locally for ~$15. Plus, the rings on the sides are the perfect size to allow a chain to go through. I retired his old leather show halter to a stable halter, (fits well, no brand name, on sale for $10 at an expo) and use this strictly for training/show.


----------



## Shari (Jul 14, 2013)

Maggie has an odd sized face. Can only get custom Halters for her.

Just for Ponies, has a pretty good size selection for most bigger sized mini's.


----------



## My girls (Jul 17, 2013)

I got all my halter from Double TT Mini tack


----------

